# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  نحوه ی برخورد با براکت وقتی x به بینهایت میل میکنه ؟

## jim parsons

*سلام . وقت همگی بخیر ... یه سول داشتم در مورد براکت و وقتی که ایکس به سمت بینهایت میل میکنه . 


ما میدونیم وقتی ایکس به سمت بینهایت میره ، در جمع و تفریق جمله ها ، جمله های ضعیف تر رو حذف میکنیم و قوی ترین جمله رو باقی میزاریم . اما امروز که داشتم بخش دنباله هارو مطالعه میکردم وقتی ازین روش حل میکردم ، به جواب اشتباه رسیدم . 
یه نمونش :* 





هرموقع ایکس به بینهایت رفت و من براکت داشتم ، حواسم به چی باشه ؟ چی رو باید رعایت کنم ؟

----------


## mkh-ana

با سلام

هنگامی که براکت x تنها باشه میشه از براکت بیرون اورد((زمانی که xبه بینهایت میل کنه))

ولی زمانی که براکت x همراه باید ضرایبی یا تابعی از x همراه باشه نمیشه به راحتی از براکت بیرونش اورد.

الان دستم بنده ...

واستون مثال هم میارم.

----------


## mkh-ana

جواب سوال شما -1 میشه.

چون n عدد صحیحه و میاد بیرون

حاصل دنباله میشه براکت -3/2n

که این براکت زمانی که n به سمت بی نهایت میل کنه برابر صفر از چپ میشه که برابر -1 هستش

----------

